
Where WhatsApp Went Wrong: EFF's Four Biggest Security Concerns - wjh_
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/10/where-whatsapp-went-wrong-effs-four-biggest-security-concerns
======
tracker1
Interesting read... and nice to see a more moderate tone in an EFF post,
opposed to some of the more "the sky is falling" types of posts in the past.

My personal hope is that WebRTC becomes much more usable, and with something
like keybase.io can be used to send/receive encrypted messages with much less
of a centralized repo.

